# How to list all packages using openssl from BASE?



## rpert (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm swithching to openssl in ports from openssl in base and have added 
	
	



```
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=YES
```
 to my /etc/make.conf. It's working just fine.

I'd like to get a list of all installed packages which are still linked to the openssl version in the base system. I know there should be a way to do this with `ldd`. The manpage at LDD(1)() gives an example which I've modified to:
`find /usr/local/bin -type f | xargs -n1 file -F ' ' | cut -f1 -d' ' | xargs ldd -f '%A %o\n' | grep libcrypto.so.7 >output`

Is there a better way to go about this? My knowledge of regular expressions is pretty much limited to cut and paste at the moment.


----------

